# Cho Dan Bo



## McZ

I' ve just passed myu Cho Dan Bo testing 
How about you, were your CDB testings dfficult?


----------



## JWLuiza

McZ said:


> I' ve just passed myu Cho Dan Bo testing
> How about you, were your CDB testings dfficult?



we don't have cho dan bo.  Congratulations!


----------



## Lynne

Congratulations, McZ!

Is Cho Dan Bo a pretest for Cho Dan testing???? A Weapons test?  Very interested to know!


----------



## cdunn

It is a rank between 1st gup and 1st dan, essentially a pre-test, yes.

Congratulations.


----------



## Lynne

cdunn said:


> It is a rank between 1st gup and 1st dan, essentially a pre-test, yes.
> 
> Congratulations.


Oh, ok. Thanks Christopher.

Congratulations again, McZ.!  The Cho Dan Bo test must be the same as our Il Gup tests.  We just had a bunch of people test recently.  I believe it was 6 hours this time; it can be 8 at times.  It was very rough regards physical conditioning - lots of squat thrusts, machine gun kicks, pushups, laps, etc., amongst the MA material.  No breaks.  Those who passed will test before the Grandmaster and Masters October 7.  They get promoted in January 2008.

The actual Dan testing is three days.  Eeeek.


----------



## agemechanic03

Congrats on the Cho Dan Bo!! Here in Korea, we do not have that, so no info for you on my end.


Chris


----------



## JT_the_Ninja

The ITF has two "pretest" ranks before cho dan (3rd and 4th stripes on the red belt). Each pretest is essentially a less strict version of the test for cho dan, requiring basic techniques and combinations ("basic" here only meaning used outside of a form, il soo sik, or sparring) for both hand and foot, all hyung from gicho hyung sam bu through palche deh and keema hyung cho dan, il soo sik, one-on-one free sparring, wrist-grab ho sin sul, endurance, terminology and general TSD knowledge, and possibly also breaking and bong hyung (it's been a _while_ since I pretested). It's tough, but it helps ensure all those testing for cho dan are both technically proficient and dedicated to their training.


----------



## Yossarian

Congrats on your Cho Dan Bo. 

I remember my own test was just a little bit easier than my Cho Dan grading. If you can pass your CDB you will do fine for your next test. 

I think CDB is a WTSDA thing, blue belt with no Dobohk trim.


----------



## McZ

Thank You All 

In our organisation CDB test material is all requirments from 9 gup.
3 kicho, 5 phung ahns, 3 naihanchi, bassai, 3 chil sungs, Ho Sin Sul, 12 desk to break, writing test of TSD philosophy and korean terminology, 7 bong hyungs, kicks...
CDB has black trim and red belt (on tournaments and demos can wear black belt without stripes)


----------



## JT_the_Ninja

I should have posted this a few months ago, but it slipped my mind, I guess.

The ITF has decided that, since there has been some confusion over what exactly a red belt w/ 3 or 4 stripes means (pre-test level), they're going to replace them with blue belts and the cho dan bo rank (3 stripes -> blue belt, 4 stripes -> blue belt, 1 white stripe). Confusing, yeah.

Also, red belts advancing to the cho dan bo level will have to take the red trim off their doboks, which will have no colored trim until they receive the cho dan rank. Personally, I don't see the problem with keeping the red trim, since it makes their doboks resemble the Korean flag. But whatever. Glad I'm past that, so it makes no difference to me, except I have to recognize what it means. 

Anyway, just thought I'd let yinz know.


----------



## cdunn

My first "pre-test", same deal as JT's org, is coming up. Nerves, be still. I do have a three station break, no bong hyung.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja

cdunn said:


> My first "pre-test", same deal as JT's org, is coming up. Nerves, be still. I do have a three station break, no bong hyung.



Good luck! Just remember to set up your boards where you want them (and know where you want them!) There should be almost no delay between stations, so have your moves down _almost_ to where you're not even thinking about them anymore. Tang Soo!


----------



## tsdmgk1336

Congrats Mc Z on passing your test for Cho-dan bo I'm currently getting ready for 3rd dan testing next year in March.


----------



## King Mike

My Cho Dan Bo test was not very hard. The hardest part for me was Kicho Hyung Il Bu - Kee Mah Hyung Cho Dan with no breaks. Combinations is fun, because of the Korean. Ho Sin Sul and One Steps were easy. Sparring was fun. I also learnt Bong Hyung Cho Dan in a day lol.

The real challenge will be when I test for Cho Dan in March


----------



## sfs982000

Congratulations.


----------



## kitkatninja

JWLuiza said:


> we don't have cho dan bo.  Congratulations!



Same here, a very belated congratulations.  As this thread is a few years old, how have you progressed?


----------



## pvols1979

I test for Cho Dan Bo next week. Then I have at least 6 months before my black belt test. Three of my family members tested for black belt two weeks ago. It was the most difficult belt test I have ever seen. Our current school is much more traditional and teaches more hand and feet techniques, so the test take a while. I am eager to get to Cho Dan Bo, but I also know that I have a grueling test ahead of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

